# MJ Glycerin drops/extract



## marijuana~momma (Jun 13, 2008)

I had gotten some extract that is actually in a glycerin form, it was made by working together with vodka, but that is all I know. Does anybody know how to make it into the glycerin drops, they are HUGELY helpful, and I wanted to make some of my own! Thanks for your help. I have found the glycerin formula works faster and better than the regular extract. Love to hear your feedback...


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 16, 2008)

Not everybody at once now..... lol 
Show me what ya got! Info-wise......... haha
thanks


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody at all know anything about the glycerin extract? Any knowledge you wanna drop on me??? 

Thanks a million


----------



## t dub c (Jun 18, 2008)

All I know is I put a ounce of bud in a jar, and mixed in a little bottle of food grade glycerin. Then I let it sit for like 2 months, shaking every few days, then pressed all the liquid I put in out, and walllahh thc drops. I think I found that formula on here? Fucking killer shit.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

goddamnit does this really work?? i keep hearing mixed things. fdd said he even tried it and it didnt work


----------



## t dub c (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> goddamnit does this really work?? i keep hearing mixed things. fdd said he even tried it and it didnt work


My mix fucked me up like lots of brownies would, it works. It also works with ever clear. But you have to boil it down a bit afterwards.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

ive been wanting to do this so bad. but i dont want to use any liqour,im not a drinker.

from my understanding you just need food based glycerin correct?

i also read that other thread about this


----------



## t dub c (Jun 18, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> ive been wanting to do this so bad. but i dont want to use any liqour,im not a drinker.
> 
> from my understanding you just need food based glycerin correct?
> 
> i also read that other thread about this


The stuff I used said food grade glycerin, and it worked just as good as the everclear.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

i need more proof i dont want to just waste any weed


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 18, 2008)

do you take the drops under your tongue?


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 19, 2008)

Definately works quicker when you disolve it under the tongue, but here is a question.....

How in the hell did you extract the thc without using the alcohol with the glycerin, I have not heard of being able to successfully draw out the thc with just glycerin, I am curious.

And the alcohol you use, basically gives it a base, and nothing more, you aren't going to get wasted on it, and will barely notice the alcohol, you don't really use that much of it.

But hell yah, tell me more, I would be interested in learning about how you did the extract without the alcohol.


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 19, 2008)

i keep hearing everyone is using everclear

however it is illegal in california


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a vodka base right? You can use pretty much whatever is your fav! And why is it illegal in cali, you serious??

That is odd


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have no clue why it is illegal . damnit i really want to try this.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, how would they find out exactly?? I mean I keep my extract in small extract jars with a dropper in the lid, how would they find that?

Has some wonderful uses, but i have never used enough of it from the extract to try and get high, I have used it in combination with smoking it, added a very nice buzz, but again it all depends on the kind of bud you use, for the extract, what exactly you end up with...

Oh the possibilities!


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

*bump, Bump, Bump, Bump It Up*


----------



## stoner408 (Jun 20, 2008)

anyone else try making the extract?


----------



## dakevs (Jun 22, 2008)

ever clear is illegal in california because it's almost 100% alcohol. what i've heard was to use ethyl alcohol that you get from a pharmacy... check out this article. Timeless tinctures ... after my first harvest i plan on creating a tincture mixture for myself as well... good luck!


----------



## maphillips96 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just made some tinc. I dont use alcohol either so i just used a pint of food glycerin and a ounce of primo trim with some ground up bud. strained it today and im still messed up i made it a lil strong.


----------



## maphillips96 (Nov 8, 2009)

i used a slow cooker put it on low and let it cook for 24 hr.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

what is glycerin drops?? is it candy


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 17, 2009)

.

Greenearth glycerin tincture is just resin dissolved in vegetable glycerin, it stays in a syrupy solution. Post 6 in this thread has a recipe, I'm working on pressure cooking to reduce prep time.

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=125137

.


----------

